

Why we procrastinate and how to stop - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/01/12/why.we.procrastinate.and.how.stop

======
tsally
I've responded to similar articles on HN with this, and I will do so again
here. The way to stop procrastinating, of course, is to read a long article
about how not to procrastinate.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Isn't this effectively the same as

    
    
        http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=431033
    

Perhaps this site could do with a flag to cross-reference semi-automatically.
This is the second time today I've done this ...

~~~
11ren
Checking, yes, the same text. But as a reader, I didn't see the other one and
i did see this one (maybe because it had more upvotes), so, for me, it was a
good thing that this one was here. There's an element of competition for most
eye-catching headline that I don't think can be administrated away.

BTW: if you state the link directly (not indented), it is automatically
linkerized like so: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=431033>

------
mattmaroon
I am so going to read this later.

~~~
nreece
The sooner you read it, the sooner you can move on to that next bookmark.

